# Sample blocks



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here are the sample blocks I made for the Rustic swap. All 3 patterns came from Quiltmaker's 100 Blocks Winter 2010 Vol. 2. The top left block is Payton's Star, block #160, pg 51. Top right is Star Dance, block #188, pg 65. The bottom one is Companion Star, block #141, pg 42. The first pic is a little brighter in color then real life. The cranberry isn't that bright.









This was taken with my Ott light turned off









Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

It might be the cold I caught, but I'm thinking the Companion Star won't be my block of Choice for the swap. It's paper pieced and I really struggled with it, lol. I also find it amazing, that even being paper pieced my seams don't line up!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was wondering about the paper piecing or else you were doing a lot of tiny cutting on that last one.

I think I favor "Payton's Star", but it could be the colors and placement of them.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Payton's Star was the first I did. I liked it so well I almost didn't do the other 2. I think Payton's Star and Companion Star are my close favorites.
Heidi


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree I love the Payton star also. I am gonna have to see if our library can get a copy for me to drool over.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I too like the Payton Star. But they all are pretty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! I like the one on the top right best!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are all beautiful! I think the 3rd one looks a bit complex to have to make a lot for a swap.


----------

